# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch MALAYSIA-SINGAPORE (Giá hấp dẫn 13.399.000 vnđ)

## rooney205

HAPPY TOURIST COMPANY., LTD
Địa chỉ:  26 Cù Lao, P. 2, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP HCM
Website: www.dulichhanhphuc.com
Email: mrnghiep205@gmail.com
Điện thoại: 0933984205
*Cập nhật 1/8/2012*

Lịch trình


Thời gian :     6 ngày 5 đêm 
Phương tiện :     Đi về bằng máy bay 


Ngày 1:  TP.HCM    KUALA LUMPUR    (Ăn tối)
HDV HAPPY TOURIST đón Quý khách tại cổng D2 cột số 12 Ga đi quốc tế  sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục xuất cảnh bay đi Kuala Lumpur. Đến sân bay quốc tế Kuala Lumpur, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đi tham quan và chụp hình lưu niệm tại Tháp Đôi Petronas (Twins Tower), Tiếp tục tham quan Cung Điện Hoàng Gia (ở bên ngoài) là nơi làm việc của Quốc Vương Malaysia - Quảng Trường Độc Lập, tham quan xưởng sản xuất Chocolate & cửa hàng đặc sản. Ăn chiều. Về khách sạn nhận phòng. Buổi tối quý khách tự do dạo phố mua sắm.




Ngày 2:  KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING – KUALA LUMPUR    (Ăn 3 bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm Buffet. Làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành đi Cao nguyên Genting. Trên đường ghé tham quan động Batu – cao 272 bậc thang, thánh địa của người Malaysia gốc Ấn Độ, tìm hiểu đạo Hindu (Ấn Độ Giáo). Tiếp tục tham quan Xưởng Chế Tác Đá Quý, Ăn trưa, sau đó quý khách lên Cao nguyên Genting bằng xe hoặc cáp treo ở độ cao 1800m so với mặt nước biển. Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi tại công viên Theme Park (chi phí tự túc), thử vận may tại Casino nổi tiếng. Dùng cơm chiều. Do đặc tính kinh doanh của khu giải trí Genting, đòan sẽ quay về thủ đô Kuala Lumpur nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Ngày 3:  KUALA LUMPUR – MALACCA    (Ăn 3 bữa
Dùng điểm tâm Buffet. Trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành đi Malacca– thành phố hơn 500 năm lịch sử ở phía Nam Malaysia, trên đường đi tham quan Putrajaya – Thành phố mới & hiện đại thế kỷ 21 của Malaysia, tham quan Toà nhà Quốc Hội, Đền thờ Hồi Giáo.. Ăn trưa. Ghé tham quan Quãng trường Hà Lan, Nhà thờ Thánh Paul, Pháo đài A’Famosa. Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ đêm tại Malacca.



Ngày 4:  MALACCA – SINGAPORE    (Ăn 3 bữa
Dùng điểm tâm Buffet. Trả phòng khách sạn. khởi hành ra Johor Baru làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Malaysia, nhập cảnh Singapore. Ăn trưa, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đưa quý khách tham quan thành phố ngang qua Toà Án Tối Cao, Trung Tâm tài Chánh, Nhà hát Esplanade… Tham quan công viên Merlion, chụp hình với bức tượng Sư Tử biển – biểu tượng của Singapore. Dùng cơm tối, sau đó về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
Quý khách có thể tham gia tour tìm hiểu trung tâm Phong Thủy Suntec City – ngồi thuyền dạo chơi trên dòng sông Singapore ngắm nhìn tượng Merlion lung linh huyền ảo trong ánh đèn nhiều màu sắc (Chi phí tự túc).


*Ngày 5:  SINGAPORE – MARINA BAY SAND – SENTOSA    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Tham quan mua sắm tại cửa hàng Vàng bạc đá quý với mặt dây chuyền phong thuỷ 12 con giáp, cửa hàng dầu Gió Xanh nổi tiếng và đặc trưng của Singapore. Tham quan Vườn Chim Jurong Bird Park – với hơn 600 loài chim, đi xe điện tham quan toàn cảnh vườn chim, xem các màn biểu diễn độc đáo của các loài chim All star bird show. Ăn trưa Buffet BBQ Hàn Quốc. 
Chiều xe đưa quý khách tham quan khu phức hợp Marina Bay Sand tọa lạc bên bờ vịnh Marina xinh đẹp gồm trung tâm mua sắm, giải trí, casino, nhà hát với kiến trúc độc đáo hình chiếc thuyền trên 3 tòa tháp cao 57 tầng (chi phí lên tháp tự túc). Tham quan một vòng Casino đang thu hút hơn 20.000 lượt khách mỗi ngày. 
Tiếp tục đến Đảo Sentosa, tham quan Bảo tàng hàng hải (Maritime Experiental Museum) – công trình vừa được khánh thành vào ngày 15/10/2011, nơi Quý khách sẽ có chuyến hành trình thú vị khám phá lịch sử ngành hàng hải ở Đông Nam Á. Trải nghiệm cảm giác làm 1 hành khách trên chuyến tàu 4D Typhoon Theatre. 
Dùng cơm chiều. Sau đó Quý khách được thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc Nước đặc sắc và hấp dẫn “Những bài hát của Đại Dương" ( Songs of the Sea ). Kết thúc chương trình xe đưa khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


Ngày 6:  SINGAPORE  TP.HCM    (Ăn sáng)
Ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Tự do tham quan mua sắm đến giờ trả phòng khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa khách ra thẳng sân bay Changi làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về VN. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, trưởng đoàn chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. 


Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH
Người lớn (12 tuổi trở lên): 13.399.000 vnđ
Trẻ em Từ 02 - 11 tuổi:     10.778.000 vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)
Trẻ em Dưới 02 tuổi: 6.080.000 vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)
_**Giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy theo tỉ giá vào thời điểm giao dịch_


VN685        10:10/ 13:00
VN650        13:10/ 14:10   




GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM
    Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – KUL/SIN – SGN.
    Thuế các loại (sân bay, xăng dầu, an ninh)
    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao, 2 – 3 khách/phòng (Trường hợp 3 khách vì lí do giới tính)
    Vé vào cổng tham quan theo chương trình.
    Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ suốt tuyến.
    Xe đưa đón tham quan, Ăn uống theo chương trình.
    Trưởng đoàn chịu trách nhiệm khai các thủ tục Hải quan cho quý khách. 


QUÀ TẶNG
    Nón du lịch, túi xách du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu. 
    Tặng tòan bộ phí Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc Tế (mức bồi thường cao nhất 200triệu đồng/K).


KHÔNG BAO GỒM
    Hộ chiếu ( còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng)     
    Chi phí cá nhân, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn.
    Tiền Tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương : 65.000đ / khách / ngày
    Visa  nhập VN đối với khách Việt Kiều hoặc mang quốc tịch nước ngoài: 750.000đ/khách


TRƯỜNG HỢP HỦY TOUR
    Nếu hủy tour trước 10 ngày khởi hành sẽ mất tiền cọc(5 triệu đồng)
    Nếu hủy tour trước 06  ngày khởi hành sẽ chi trả 50% tổng giá trị tour.
    Nếu hủy tour trước 03 ngày  khởi hành sẽ chi trả  70% tổng giá trị tour.
    Nếu hủy tour trong vòng 72h trước ngày khởi hành sẽ chi trả  100% tổng giá trị tour.
    (Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc, không tính thứ 7 chủ nhật)


LƯU Ý 
    Quý khách vui lòng nộp Hộ chiếu bản chính hoặc bản photo(giá trị sử dụng trên 6 tháng).
    Giá thuế xăng dầu có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm xuất vé..
    Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhằm mang lại sự thoải mái , thuận tiện cho Quý khách. 
      Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : thiên tai, khủng bố… hoặc do sự cố hay có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa … thì công ty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an tòan cho Quý khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.


PHỤC VỤ CHU ĐÁO – DỊCH VỤ HOÀN HẢO ! 
Mọi chi tiết thắc mắc các bạn có thể gửi về mrnghiep205@gmail.com hoặc SĐT: 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

cùng đi du lịch với HappyTourist, liên hệ 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

up..............

----------


## rooney205

up............

----------

